# what kind of betta swims slowest?



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Right now I have Phillip who is a big eared plakat type (I think). He is extremely active. I am going to give him more room in a 20 gallon in a week or 2.

That will allow me to get another betta :redyay:

I don't want to put another super active betta in the 5 gallon so I was wondering if the longer the tail, the slower the fish?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Poorly bred HM bettas are the worst since their body types are not strong enough for their fins and their rays can't hold their fins.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

How about veil tails? Are they usually lay abouts or do they zoom around? generally speaking.


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

registereduser said:


> How about veil tails? Are they usually lay abouts or do they zoom around? generally speaking.


My 3 Veil tails were VERY lazy haha :-D


----------



## underdebate (Jan 26, 2012)

I think with VTs it depends a lot on the personality (although you could say that for any fish, really)-- I've had very relaxed VTs before, and I've had others that are crazy-active. Currently I have a VT and a HM who have about the same activity level, but the HM has, um.. a wider turning radius. ;-) Unlike most fish who'd be happy to, you know, swim around the whole tank, he often decides he wants to do a 180 degree turn so he can sit on the leaf DIRECTLY BEHIND HIM (as opposed to the fifteen other leaves available), and due to the size of his fins the process will often take a hilariously long amount of time.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

most active of mine have always been my females, and short-tails like Plakats. laziest........ i've never had a lazy betta! lol even my deltas were active. but, i guess they were less active than my females...


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

I think HMs are the least actives, they have so much baggage to carry around that it's tough for them.


----------



## jasonh (Feb 11, 2012)

registereduser said:


> How about veil tails? Are they usually lay abouts or do they zoom around? generally speaking.


it depends on the personality. the red one in my avatar used to just find places to sit. 

now i have a blue VT and he doesnt sit still unless he's sleeping. he's swimming fast back and forth and going in between rocks and chasing around shrimp. he's in a long 10gal and loves it.


----------



## Karen208 (Apr 1, 2012)

My Veil Teil is very active. He never stops. I don't even know if he sleeps LOL. He loves the little bit of current in his 5 gallon tank. Just swims all day in the back where there's a little current. So definitely seems like a personality thing with Veil Teils.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I bought a delta tail, I'll let you know how it goes :-D


----------



## littlegreen (Mar 11, 2012)

You could always divide the 20 gallon. 8) I'm sure that your current betta would be happy with 10 gallons.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I think I made the right choice! Irving the delta tail moves much slower and even has a more expressive face and eyes than Phillip does. He is enjoying the 5 gallon and Phillip is tearing around the 20 gallon :lol:


----------

